# Ruby Horsethief bugs?



## Sue Nikolai (May 31, 2008)

We are heading out in a few days for a R/HT into WW trip. Are the bugs/mosquitos bad in the Cottonwood camps? I only ask because I did this same trip 4 years ago and it was the worst mosquito experience I've had and I've spent a summer in AK and spent my early years in WI so I've had plenty of bad mosquito experiences. Just want to know how much bug dope we need to bring! Thanks for any first hand knowledge!


----------



## BreckenridgeBear (Jan 15, 2021)

I did a three day float last weekend and only ran into horseflies. We did not stop at the Cottonwood camps.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

No water = No bugs.


----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

Was at Cottonwood 3 last Friday, no mosquitoes, not a huge problem with flies on the trip either, just a few bites.


----------



## mogielocs (Jul 9, 2021)

Stayed at Island Camp this year and best we have had for bugs. Flies were worse than Mosquitoes.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Just the deer flys were biting...didn't see many mosquitos. I did however see velvet ants (wasps) on several occasions. Just be careful if you sleep on the ground, that sting is NOT how you want to be awoken.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

We stayed at Cottonwood 5 for the 1st time (great camp site) last week, and no bug issues...


----------



## Sue Nikolai (May 31, 2008)

Thanks all for the input! It started finally raining a bit a couple of weeks ago, so was hoping that those darn mosquitos hadn't come out yet! I appreciate all the comments!


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Rather than start a new annual Ruby Bug thread, I figured I'd revive this one...
Anyone been down in the last week? Wondering specifically about Cottonwood Bench/Banjo. 
I'm hoping that the peak was low enough that it didn't lead to much of a hatch.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Spent this past Saturday night at Mee Canyon. Mosquitos came out with a fury the second the wind died down. I’d imagine it’s worse at some of those upstream camps.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Aknoff said:


> Spent this past Saturday night at Mee Canyon. Mosquitos came out with a fury the second the wind died down. I’d imagine it’s worse at some of those upstream camps.


Thanks for the update. If they were bad at mee, I’d bet they’re worse up canyon. 
Anyone else been out this week?


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Any updates from this weekend?


----------



## Jillian138 (9 mo ago)

I was at Salt Creek 1 on June 17th. Once the wind died down, the mosquitos were relentless! Stayed at Mee 4 on the 18th and had zero bug issues there.


----------

